
A lightweight, customizable omnibox in JavaScript - artex_xh
https://github.com/jina-ai/jinabox.js/
======
memexy
This is pretty cool. Thanks for posting.

Question. How does jina compares to Elasticsearch and Solr?

~~~
artex_xh
Jina and ES have different focus. Unlike the symbolic search engine, Jina aims
more on the multi/cross-modality search backed by DNN. This blog post explains
the difference between this two: [https://hanxiao.io/2018/01/10/Build-Cross-
Lingual-End-to-End...](https://hanxiao.io/2018/01/10/Build-Cross-Lingual-End-
to-End-Product-Search-using-Tensorflow/)

~~~
artex_xh
and for those who are curious about Jina's ancestor GNES:
[https://hanxiao.io/2019/07/29/Generic-Neural-Elastic-
Search-...](https://hanxiao.io/2019/07/29/Generic-Neural-Elastic-Search-From-
bert-as-service-and-Go-Way-Beyond/)

------
he_is_legend
What am i looking at? I type in the provided search input and nothing happens.
I drag images to the interface, nothing happens. The github site has an
animation that shows something being dragged, apparently then searched
(indexed i would have assumed? but its unclear what is going on) and then some
results get displayed without any typing ever happening.

~~~
alexcg1
Hi there - are you running Jina in Docker on your local machine? We recently
updated the docs at [https://github.com/jina-ai/jinabox.js/#jinaboxjs-in-
action](https://github.com/jina-ai/jinabox.js/#jinaboxjs-in-action) to explain
how to get started.

Hope that helps. Let me know if you have any more questions or feedback!

PS: If you still have problems, could you let me know which browser you're
using?

------
ryanzhengteki23
Jina is excellent. It makes building a search engine for small and medium
company a lot easier.The whole data pipeline could be handled by jina.

~~~
alexcg1
Thanks for the feedback Ryan! I'm actually writing about doing product search
with Jina right now

